# Update! Well! Look what The Brat did=oD



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have only had her 4 months. Had no idea she was pregnant until just before we left on this trip.
The son went out this morning and they were already there.
One boy one girl. The buckling was a little slow and weak but a few of the usual tricks and he is up and running. They got SelE and are nursing.
They are running with herd because Mama threw a fit in the kidding pen. She is very protective so I think they will be fine.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Full of surprises… well, not anymore 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, what a surprise!! Aren’t they cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goodness me! What a surprise blessing! They look adorable!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww congratulations! That’s the best kind of surprise! They’re so cute!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What's funny is we were sure she was in heat and that Joey had bred her but that was only about 6 weeks ago and she started really showing right after that.
So we have no idea who the daddy is.
She had a pretty small doeling with her when we got her so she got bred back too soon obviously. We have had her on quite a regimen of minerals and good hay and grains and seeds so hopefully her condition is strong enough. She looks and seems fine. 
We will definitely keep her away from the buck for a long time.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how cute, congrats.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Apparently John took his life into his own hands getting past The Brat to get a goat selfie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m glad he braved the brat. That’s an adorable picture. Congratulations on the wonderful, little surprises!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think you can safely rule out a daddy from 6 weeks ago as these babies are beautiful and obviously full term 😂❤😉
She must have had some crazy hormones going on… but that fits with the name given 😅


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> that fits with the name given 😅


Oh yeah! She earned that name the first day and we have seen no reason to change it.
Found out today, they are both boys😩


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! They are so cute. Hahaha well 6 weeks you must live near Oak Ridge TN to of accelerated it that much hahaha

On the next episode of who's your daddy, Brat is confronted by the truth that her new sweetheart isn't thw father.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Awww congrats


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh my goodness! What a surprise! Hopefully the kids don't get their mom's attitude.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! What a beautiful surprise!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

DDFN said:


> On the next episode of who's your daddy, Brat is confronted by the truth that her new sweetheart isn't thw father.


Okay, _THAT_ made me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG!!!!!
Got this today








With the caption: Tawny's milk production will be down.
Not surprised she would take one since she lost her babies. Have the son keeping an eye out for overeating.
It is really hard to separate any of this herd. They scream all day.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well that is amazingly awesome! What a good girl Tawny!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s so sweet… and the Brat is nice enough to share 😂
Seriously I’m surprised she’d adopt another’s kid. But I guess since she lost all her kids and doesn’t have a single one to live on that probably makes a difference.
I have a doe who even rejected one of her own (really, I’m to blame for it) and is just raising a single doeling- that doeling is growing huge! 🤣


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am not all that surprised. Tawny is in complete contrast to The Brat. ie one of the sweetest goats I have had. Very patient lady.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Okay, _THAT_ made me
> View attachment 232569


You're welcome. I will be here all night lol.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The year I had all triplets other then one single they all shared kids. I honestly think the kids were too lazy to walk all the way to their mom and grabbed the first doe in milk for a snack. They all grew up together so they didn't care. Maybe all of hers grew up together and just want to reclaim a kid for themself lol. Cute!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think it’s very sweet 🥰 
And I’m glad she gets to be a mama this year after all ❤


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a year with lots of babies and they would steal whatever they could get. Especially when moms were at the manger.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww how cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Finally got home to my babies!!!!
They are much cuter than the pictures show.








Please excuse my appearance; we drove 16 hours yesterday.😌
The bigger one was the small, weak one until he "borrowed" milk from Tawny.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Awww


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Little cuties gettin big fast double dippin 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, how cute.


----------

